# Injured Leg?



## Jessadawn (Jun 24, 2016)

Hi All,

It's been awhile since I've been on here but I have an issue that I need help with. I have a 6 year old female Redfoot tortoise. It's warm here now in Michigan so she has been spending the days out in the backyard. And yes, its been tortoise proofed! But today I brought her in before the sun set like I do every night and she wouldn't bring her right front leg out of her shell. I tried prying it just a little bit to see if she would bring it out then but nothing. I didn't pull on it or pry very hard for fear of hurting her more. I fixed her dinner plate and put that in front of her and she still just hobbled to it on her other three feet. She is still eating good though. After a few minutes she finally brought it out of her shell but she isn't putting any weight on it. I tried rubbing it and squeezing it gently up and down but she didn't flinch or pull it away or anything. I really don't know what to do for her. I'm going to try to soak her in some warm water for a little bit because I know heat always helps me when I hurt. But other than that does anyone have any advice or information that might help me help her?? I'd really appreciate anything info anyone has to offer. She's my baby and I would just die if she was suffering.


----------



## bryson white (Jun 24, 2016)

I would say to take here to a herp vet just to be safe.


----------



## wellington (Jun 24, 2016)

I wouldn't jump to a vet just yet. If it's not one educated in tortoises, they could do more harm then good. Try looking at all areas for something sticking her. See if you can look up it the leg/shell area too. Look for anything out or order, bites, red spots, swelling, etc. if you don't see anything. Then I would give her a warm soak once or twice a day and see if it gets better. If after a couple 2-3 days, no improvement or things are getting worse, then I would try to find an experienced reptile.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 25, 2016)

Chances are that she's got a little piece of wood or sticker or something in there poking her. I'd look for external causes first before a trip to the vet.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 26, 2016)

Put her into a tub of water that's too deep for her to touch the bottom and see if "swimming" brings her leg out.


----------

